# Rats eating swheat scoop litter



## drfinkelstein&science (Apr 19, 2014)

I have been trying to find a good litter that will help with odor and bought a bag of Swheat Scoop cat litter last night. When I put it in my rat's litter boxes they stick their hands through the grates and munch on it. It's a wheat based litter and I was wondering if eating it will do them harm? Should I remove it from their cage?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I would... I don't know what binders or chemicals are in it, but I'm sure it contains more than just wheat. 

I had the best luck with petco brand paper pellet cat litter. It seems to absorb a lot of fluid (swells to many times it's size) and does a good job on odor control. It is not scoopable, so I just use a small amount then dump the whole box and replace. I used this with guinea pigs and they never attempted to eat it. Now I use pine pelleted horse bedding (I mix with the paper pellets) and it also does a good job on smell and swells to absorb fluids.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I found Yesterday's News for cats to be working really fine for odor. I mean if it works for cats pee... Then will work for rats. And it's inexpensive by volume. And is made of paper.


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

I use GoodMews paper pellet cat litter and it works fine for me


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

The petco brand pelleted litter worked even better on smell than yesterdays news for me.. I think I tried the petsmart brand and it wasn't as good.


----------



## brindle (Dec 17, 2014)

I've use Swheat Scoop for my cat for years, and figured it would be great to use the same for the rats - no need to buy another kind. However, I discovered the next day after setting up the litterbox with Swheat Scoop, the rats were eating it. I removed it right away once I figured that out. I have now switched to Yesterdays News and it's working great, no issues.


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

I also use paper pellets. The petco one is the cheapest and works great for us!:3 For my cats I use the pine pellets, its nice to have the catbox smell like a hope chest


----------

